# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece zonas enzoóticas a ántrax en el país

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 18 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy las zonas enzoóticas al ántrax del país donde la vacunación contra esta enfermedad es obligatoria.  
Estas zonas son Tumbes (Contralmirante Villar, Tumbes y Zarumilla), Piura (Morropón, Paita, Piura y Sullana), Lambayeque (Chiclayo y Lambayeque), La Libertad (Trujillo, Virú, Ascope, Pacasmayo y Chepén). 
Asimismo, Ancash (Santa), Lima (Barranca y Lima), Ica (Palpa y Chincha), Moquegua (Mariscal Nieto y General Sánchez Cerro) y Tacna (Jorge Basadre). 
En las provincias comprendidas en las áreas enzoóticas del país que incluyan distritos en costa y sierra, se vacunará contra ántrax solamente en los distritos de la región costa, señala una resolución directoral publicada hoy en la separata de normas legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano. 
El Carbunco Bacteridiano o Ántrax es una enfermedad de declaración obligatoria y una infección aguda  capaz de atacar a todos los animales de sangre caliente, afectando principalmente al ganado bovino, ovino y caprino, produciendo grandes pérdidas económicas a los productores. 
En consecuencia, puntualizó, se hace necesario establecer las áreas enzoóticas a ántrax en el país. 
Las direcciones ejecutivas del Senasa programarán, ejecutarán y supervisarán la prevención y control de ántrax de acuerdo a las áreas enzoóticas establecidas. 
El Senasa también oficializó la Campaña de Vacunación contra Ántrax en las áreas enzoóticas señaladas, y sus direcciones ejecutivas establecerán  el calendario de vacunación, las especies susceptibles a vacunar, así como los distritos de su jurisdicción que serán atendidos en la campaña. 
Las direcciones ejecutivas del Senasa coordinarán con las entidades públicas afines y ejecutores de la actividad privada a fin de realizar la mencionada campaña, para lo cual podrán suscribir convenios de cooperación y apoyo para la ejecución de esta actividad. 
Senasa es la autoridad con competencia exclusiva para dictar medidas fito y zoosanitarias de cumplimiento obligatorio, destinadas a la prevención, control o erradicación de plagas y enfermedades. 
Asimismo, tiene por finalidad reducir los impactos directos e indirectos de las principales plagas y enfermedades reglamentadas y del incremento de plagas y enfermedades de importancia económica.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de plantas de almendro de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos para importación de granos de cacao de Colombia Fiscalización ambiental comenzará en agosto en zonas más contaminadas del país, anuncia Brack Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios a semen de bovino congelado de España Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a granos de algarrobo de España

----------

